# Stanhopea Backside Detail



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2017)

goooner said:


> Very nice.


Thanks goooner. They smell wonderful too. Very aromatic and waxy flower.


----------

